# How come there are no cuban cigars in maduro?



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been thinking lately, how come I've never seen a cuban cigar that comes in maduro? Do they just not grow the leaf, or what?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Technically, "maduro" is a color or shade of leaf, not a "type" of leaf. So the cubans do have a maduro, just not in the sense you are referring to.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

The term fell out of use in Cuba years ago. They did use it in the 50's, but I can't recall any wrappers being as deep dark as some NC's made today.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Additional fermentation and heat = Maduro. Many of the EL cigars have maduro levels of color. I think they are just trying to help the Habanos 2000 burlap thick leaf have some flavor. :2


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

When dealing with commercial tobacco, "Maduro" often refers to Connecticut Broadleaf that's cured to turn out dark & have particular burning & taste qualities. Any other Maduro leaf should technically be named based on the type of tobacco it is, i.e. Brazilian Maduro, Mexican Maduro. The Cubans prefer to call the dark H2000 wrappers used on their cigars Limited Edition wrappers. What the Cubans call Maduro is Connecticut Broadleaf.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> When dealing with commercial tobacco, "Maduro" often refers to Connecticut Broadleaf that's cured to turn out dark & have particular burning & taste qualities. Any other Maduro leaf should technically be named based on the type of tobacco it is, i.e. Brazilian Maduro, Mexican Maduro. The Cubans prefer to call the dark H2000 wrappers used on their cigars Limited Edition wrappers. What the Cubans call Maduro is Connecticut Broadleaf.


That's good to know and very intersting, I was curious myself.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

"The Cubans prefer to call the dark H2000 wrappers used on their cigars Limited Edition wrappers. What the Cubans call Maduro is Connecticut Broadleaf."

Not sure this is correct Mo. The Cubans do not produce a maduro wrapper persay.....but a wrapper color designation. It's the cigar industry outside of Cuba that calls and uses the Conneticut Broadleaf "processed" leaf "maduro"


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I know what you mean Bruce.

To the Cubans, Maduro is a wrapper color designation.
I have also been told that when Cubans refer to "Maduros" they also mean the Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper. [Both terms are correct.]

Cubans do not use "Maduro" wrappers in their cigars . . . I have made that statement before Habano dealers and been very quickly corrected.

Both terms are correct.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanks for the clarification Mo!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> I know what you mean Bruce.
> 
> To the Cubans, Maduro is a wrapper color designation.
> I have also been told that when Cubans refer to "Maduros" they also mean the Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper. [Both terms are correct.]
> ...


:tpd:

Maduro is a curing technique and the color associated with that techinque. Just the EL's and the occasional Bolivar or RAAS, but they are the dark end of a non "Maduro" type of curing; just color wise.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Maduro is a curing technique and the color associated with that techinque. Just the EL's and the occasional Bolivar or RAAS, but they are the dark end of a non "Maduro" type of curing; just color wise.


Whichever change that desires in connection with the dimensions of the leaf as the thickness,la largeness is possible to achieve it, to the inside of the biological limits allowed from the variety, changing the cultivation method, above all the distance of the filari of the piantee the height of the germoglie never altering the process of fertilizzazione.Il color maduro obtains technically duarante the process of fermentation of the leaves.the colour in cuba are : Capa candela or double claro used for the cuban cigars in 1950 for the America market before the embargo.Colorado claro,colorado,colorado maduro,maduro.
Now the limited edicion use colorado maduro,sometime maduro. This wrapper are very differt like taste,smell to the classic Wrapper like colorado classic.

Sorry for my english. I use an automatic translater..(Babelfish)

habanaman


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

habanaman said:


> Whichever change that desires in connection with the dimensions of the leaf as the thickness,la largeness is possible to achieve it, to the inside of the biological limits allowed from the variety, changing the cultivation method, above all the distance of the filari of the piantee the height of the germoglie never altering the process of fertilizzazione.Il color maduro obtains technically duarante the process of fermentation of the leaves.the colour in cuba are : Capa candela or double claro used for the cuban cigars in 1950 for the America market before the embargo.Colorado claro,colorado,colorado maduro,maduro.
> Now the limited edicion use colorado maduro,sometime maduro. This wrapper are very differt like taste,smell to the classic Wrapper like colorado classic.
> 
> Sorry for my english. I use an automatic translater..(Babelfish)
> ...


Habanaman,
I see your miscues in English have a hint of Spanish words although there is a hint of Italian there also.
You state you use an automatic translater.
Are you thererfore Hispanic and based on the username, are you Cuban also?
What part of the world is Habanaman joining us from?
I see on this post you ask if anyone is visiting Cuba for the festival.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20144

So, to sum it up, in the short time you have been on CS, you have posted asking who collects Cuban.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20157
You are well versed on Cuban tobacco in a manner few are.
You don't speak English as you use a translator program.
You now ask who is attending the festival.
Could it even be remotely possible you are online directly from the famous ISOM?
Wouldn't surprise me as some few fortunate ones do have internet access down there.
However, based on your access to the festival, non English speaking, fan and knowledge of Cubans, I am guessing you reside in Spain.
In any event, you are trying to get some info that it will be tough to get anyone to give you as we don't break any laws as members of CS. We specially wouldn't offer that to a newbie.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Habanaman,
> I see your miscues in English have a hint of Spanish words although there is a hint of Italian there also.
> You state you use an automatic translater.
> Are you thererfore Hispanic and based on the username, are you Cuban also?
> ...


Yes you are right! Well i live in Italy i am one the biggest collectors of cuban cigars in europe.I go every year in cuba during the festival.
I am sorry if sometime i forget your problem(embargo) but in europe and in the rest of word is not a problem.
So if sometime i forget your problem i ask sorry in advance!
I know very well the cuban cigars and the management of some factory like partagàs,what kind of tabacco are used in cuba and much more but with my english is very hard to explain !!!

I have many american friends that are big collector of cuban cigars and some of this are very famos are sometime on cigaraficionados magazine .The last year one of this was in Las Vegas for the party organaized from cigaraficionado and tolk about the old cuban cigars.

Before come here i was in an other forum but it wasen't possible tolk about cuban because everybody smoke only non cuban.So i have changed ,and i have seen that here the quality of thead is much more interesting.

Habanaman


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

habanaman said:


> Yes you are right! Well i live in Italy i am one the biggest collectors of cuban cigars in europe.I go every year in cuba during the festival.
> I am sorry if sometime i forget your problem(embargo) but in europe and in the rest of word is not a problem.
> So if sometime i forget your problem i ask sorry in advance!
> I know very well the cuban cigars and the management of some factory like partagàs,what kind of tabacco are used in cuba and much more but with my english is very hard to explain !!!
> ...


Welcome to the board habanaman!
and don't worry about your English, if need be we will learn Italian or Spanish to follow your comments! 

and getting to the subject of maduros, I have even read about some of the older Bolivars (Havanas) having Mexican wrappers (book published back in '97),,


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

From what I understand H2000 is not being used anymore. What the Cubans call "Maduro" in E.L.'s is simply a leaf picked higher up on the plant and aged longer.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

habanaman said:


> Yes you are right! Well i live in Italy i am one the biggest collectors of cuban cigars in europe.
> 
> Habanaman


Does the Italian market have any special cuban cigars? What's your city's most famous cigar shops? I gathered that Juan Lopez is more popular there than it is in N. America.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Don't forget about the Pinar. They are made with real, true, pre embargo cuban tobacco. The Habanitos have a very dark, maduro style wrapper.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> Don't forget about the Pinar. They are made with real, true, pre embargo cuban tobacco. The Habanitos have a very dark, maduro style wrapper.


I've only heard horrible things about the Pinar, and Veguerso being from the Pinar region makes me gun-shy just thinking about it...


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

ESP said:


> Welcome to the board habanaman!
> and don't worry about your English, if need be we will learn Italian or Spanish to follow your comments!
> 
> and getting to the subject of maduros, I have even read about some of the older Bolivars (Havanas) having Mexican wrappers (book published back in '97),,


thank's ESP!

habanaman


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Fredster said:


> From what I understand H2000 is not being used anymore. What the Cubans call "Maduro" in E.L.'s is simply a leaf picked higher up on the plant and aged longer.


No.... the habana 2000 is used a little bit.Now the most used like variety of tabacco in cuba are Criollo 98 and corojo 99.
Are used for Wrapper and for binder but for wrapper under tapados (i don't know in english) for binder sungrown

This variety are used for the cigars for the exportation. For the domestic consume is used a variety call Sancti spiritus 96. similar an old variety call Pelo de oro.produced in 1900 to 1950.

Yes for the E.L. are used the leaf piched higher because are full of oil and sugar 
And during the fermentation take the dark color know like colorado maduro or sometime Maduro.

Now for the domestic consume is arrived a new variety call IT 2004

habanaman


----------

